# 4K live TV with Bolt



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

At such time as a cable company should follow the lead of DirecTv, is the Bolt plus capable of outputting a 4K channel should a cable company send one down the cable?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

In theory, yes. In practice, who knows? I don't see anyone channels announcing 4K programming and I don't see any cable providers offering it. When/if it happens, I suspect that we'll end up seeing it delivered through some sort of Internet streaming mechanism rather than as a QAM cable broadcast. And there's no guarantee they'll send it in a way that the Bolt can handle.

As a general proposition, buy a device for what it can do today. This is doubly true for Tivo. I love my Tivo but they have a long history of promising and not delivering new features.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Looks like satellite is the only source of 4K linear except for IP style implementations like Comcast did for the Olympics.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Davelnlr_ said:


> At such time as a cable company should follow the lead of DirecTv, is the Bolt plus capable of outputting a 4K channel should a cable company send one down the cable?





TonyD79 said:


> Looks like satellite is the only source of 4K linear except for IP style implementations like Comcast did for the Olympics.


There are at least one or two cable providers that are currently broadcasting UHD content using QAM.

Someone on the forum has a cable provider that broadcasts some QAM UHD channels. They were able to record them and watch them back on the Bolt just fine. I remember them posting in one of the threads earlier this year. But I don't remember who it was.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Some posting on 4K -> Hydra coming to local cable company

Nothing on my feed yet.


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2014)

My cable company, SECV Birdsboro, appears to be sending four 4K channels: NASA 4K, Fashion 4K, Nature Vision 4K, and The Country Network 4K. Appears to be a trial as the CSRs I spoke to knew nothing about it and their cable boxes do not even show these channels. I'm curios to know if I get a Bolt+ if I would be able to view these channels. It's not clear that this equipment is capable of decoding 4K QAM channels.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

stevelion said:


> My cable company, SECV Birdsboro, appears to be sending four 4K channels: NASA 4K, Fashion 4K, Nature Vision 4K, and The Country Network 4K. Appears to be a trial as the CSRs I spoke to knew nothing about it and their cable boxes do not even show these channels. I'm curios to know if I get a Bolt+ if I would be able to view these channels. It's not clear that this equipment is capable of decoding 4K QAM channels.


My lineup (Hazleton) has the four UHD channels in the guide. There is no signal on those channels. Try asking here: Service Electric Cablevision News - Cable users | DSLReports Forums

I noticed that those channels are not shown on the web site guide either.


----------

